# Black & White UFOs



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Small update on my UFOs before I go on vacation. They have been with me for a little over 6 months and developing nicely. I'm seeing more and more small dots appearing! The female BD looks to be forming some donuts. Male is a little younger from a different batch so he still has some catching up to do, development wise.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

They are just so beautiful. Hope they don't miss you too much while you're away! Have a great holiday


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

amazing pics man, makes me want to rethink my 125 gallon!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love those rays Mike.
enjoy your holiday.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Good title Mike. Fooled me...actually thought of UFO.
White spots just pop right out.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Man those spots really do pop. Looking great! Get them to make me some babies


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Mike - do the UFO's need a babysitter while you're gone???? :bigsmile: I'm cheap  Wait a minute, that doesn't sound quite right.......!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys! im off to my vaca tom but they are in good hands! water change will be done once a week but ill be back soon. 

i hope they give me some babies down the road! it would be a great accomplishment to be able to breed black diamonds. been my dream for some time now. too bad they just take a lot longer than brown rays to mature! i hope ill have the patience lol.

for those that are thinking about rays. do it! you wont regret your decision.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

They look awesome mike and I love the title suites the thread well.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful creatures for sure.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Mike you ever get fry bro I am first in line


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

They are stunning!


----------

